# Dulamel -vs- Impervo



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all, 

I have been reading and reading and reading. Great info on here. 
I have been using BM Dulamel (semigloss) on my trim. I wanted to lose some of the shine so I had to go to Impervo since the Dulamel didn't offer the lesser gloss. 
Using the Dulamel I can paint like I have been doing it for 20 years. The Impervo makes my work look like I was having a seizure when I did it. 
What gives? I would have thought the Impervo would have been easier to use. I guess I will switch back to the Dulamel and carry on. 

I guess me and Impervo are not to be.


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

Please describe "siezure". Do you mean it doesn't level and you have brush marks?


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe seizure was the wrong term; I think I am used to the working time that the Dulamel gives me so I have a smoother finish. I think the Impervo (oil base) is a great paint but above my ability; I am too slow for it. Maybe there is a trick to the Impervo i.e. thin and fast or slow and heavy.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I guess it's what you are used to
It can't be over-brushed, that's for sure

I'd suspect that's actually the issue if you are saying it's an open time issue...as the 'open time' doesn't really come into play unless you are over-brushing it in the first place

I'd try and work it, rather than give up
Grab some mis-tints from the paint store and go to town on some scraps
It will help when you have a "water-based only" customer, and you need to use the Waterborne Impervo


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

You might want to try a little XIM extender and see if that helps you.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I get much better results using the slow, thin approach with the Impervo; also paint it and leave it. In my experience with Dulamel there wasn't anything that couldn't be fixed with MORE paint, Impervo is a little different.

It seems as if I need to Improve-O with the Impervo.


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

I think we are going to be seeing this more and more with the new "no VOC" formulations. They begin to dry almost as soon as you apply them so there is "no going back" or as you say "paint it and leave it". Look at Aura.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys for taking the time to respond. I am going to experiment some this weekend; Ill keep you posted.

I might even get some Satin Impervo and see what it's all about.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

1) Get a little bit of propylene glycol...
2) take a gallon of the paint and add about 1 oz PG to it...
3) Try it
4) If you still didn't like it... Go to step 2

It shouldn't take more than 5 oz... Don't use anymore than you have to...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Bumped because I recently used Dulamel.

Great stuff!
Smells weird!!

Awesome finish, easy to work with.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well at least you KNEW you were raising the dead.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> well at least you KNEW you were raising the dead.


Although I should automatically check the OP date, my first clue is usually all the unfamiliar names. Still, I don't mind updates on products since it means they've been around long enough now for people to be evaluating them more effectively.

BTW Bill, which mod(el) in that group is you? I assume it's the one with the ban stick and crown. Careful, chariots can be bad for the back.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Impressed you can still get Dulamel. VOC eliminated it for us 3-4 years ago. Dulamel had 2 finishes. Eggshell ans Semi. Both great products. Eggshell mediocre hide but outstanding finish. Semi gloss like glass but high amber tendency. Can't use XIM Extender in an alkyd. Try penetrol. Penetrol increases the solids but slows the dry and helps leveling. It also will contribute to ambering. Fine Paints of Europe makes a very high quality mineral spirit that thins the product and dramatically improves handling. Because it is so pure, you you so much less and don't effect the solids too much. FPOfE thinner is very expensive but you use so much less it is very economical. Most cheap thinners are 50% water and not very strong therefore you use more and compromise the film by reducing solids in the final cured film.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Bumped because I recently used Dulamel.
> 
> Great stuff!
> Smells weird!!
> ...


Wise - What did you use it on and how'd you apply it?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

NACE said:


> Impressed you can still get Dulamel. VOC eliminated it for us 3-4 years ago. Dulamel had 2 finishes. Eggshell ans Semi. Both great products. Eggshell mediocre hide but outstanding finish. Semi gloss like glass but high amber tendency. Can't use XIM Extender in an alkyd. Try penetrol. Penetrol increases the solids but slows the dry and helps leveling. It also will contribute to ambering. Fine Paints of Europe makes a very high quality mineral spirit that thins the product and dramatically improves handling. Because it is so pure, you you so much less and don't effect the solids too much. FPOfE thinner is very expensive but you use so much less it is very economical. Most cheap thinners are 50% water and not very strong therefore you use more and compromise the film by reducing solids in the final cured film.


I always thought Penetrol was a clear liquid and would just add to the vehicle of the material ( making it dry a bit slower and flow better) not the solids too. Good to know!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

XIM actually does make an oil externder- Haven't used it much since i have switched mainly to waterborne- but I suspect it is better than Penetrol , XIM rolls that way!
I haven't seen Dulnamel in quite a while. Back in the day we called the egg "The Cadillac of wall finishes"! Kind of dates it, huh..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just used the xim extender for oil yesterday on a sample board. It is just solvent, not sure which one(s).

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Bumped because I recently used Dulamel.
> 
> Great stuff!
> Smells weird!!
> ...


 That's when paint was paint Wise.
Where did you get the Dulamel??-no, I'm not the cops...lol I used the last of what I had probably 2 years ago now. Outstanding trim paint.

I agree with Rob. The Dulamel Egg was the cadillac of wall finishes. A lot of our higher end stuff was done with that back in the day. It may have been bad for our brains, but I miss those days. The new products would be a lot easier to accept if I didn't remember what it was like using products like Dulamel.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Stansoph are we talking oil for both dulamel and impervo. never had any difference in applying the two. Now wb impervo is entirely different with very little open time. Keep in mind dulamel also comes in eggshell.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

The first time I used it was back in 2005ish, 15 gallons on a house in Florida.
The client was a homebuilder and insisted I use it on his house.
Sprayed it through a 311 ff on everything.
Like I said the smell was different than anything before, or since.

Last week I worked on a sizeable addition, and the H.O. had some stashed under the stairs. Sprayed it on ff tip.
I have no idea if it's widely available today (bm is on my sl currently) so there's that.

and yes, I dredged this up on purpose, partly due to neps discussing impervo, and to see who the REAL craftsmen are around here!!!!

j/k


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> and yes, I dredged this up on purpose, partly due to neps discussing impervo, and to see who the REAL craftsmen are around here!!!


 You're a pissa Wise..


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Dean use penetrol for oil. We still have it in colorado. I go through about 5 gallons a month on doors and trim. Dulamel is the best oil. Satin impervo flows just as well with penetrol. A ox~hair brush works best with oil.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CliffK said:


> You're a pissa Wise..


I read that in my Grandmother's thick life long New Jersey accent.


----------

